# Can't stand the thought of him single...



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Can anyone relate to this? My H has had affairs - its complicated - but I'm holding on. And when I go through my list of pros/cons one of the most powerful emotions i have, and reasons for not leaving him, is because I can't stand the thought of him being with someone else. I've already experienced it. It kills me. And I can't go through that again. Of course, I also hope we are able to grow stronger and not break apart. But, I'm curious if anyone else out there feels this way? That the fear of the other being with others is what is keeping you together - or have you overcome that and how?


----------

